# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Estudio del mercado de agroquímicos

## Alfonso Novoa

Estimados amigos de AgroForum:
Estoy buscando información sobre el mercado peruano de agroquímicos, tamaño del mercado, principales actores, laboratorios, distribuidores, movimiento comercial, ventas, perspectivas, mercado de biológicos, de insumos naturales y/o orgánicos, perspectivas futuras, en fin, toda información es bienvenida. Si tuvieran alguna información o algún dato donde poder buscarla, mucho les agradeceré se contacten con el suscrito. Mi e-mail es alfonso.novoa.pa@gmail.com
Muchas gracias anticipadas.
Saludos.Temas similares: Agroquímicos y foliares en remate ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ? Estudio de Mercado Paltas (España) Artículo: Comercialización de agroquímicos en Perú se mantendrá estable este año y facturará US$ 150 millones Devida: Unos 700 mil litros de agroquímicos se usan en cultivos de coca destinados a narcotráfico

----------


## kscastaneda

Es muy compleja tu pregunta, vas a tener que tomarte tu tiempo. 
Lo que preveeo es una reducción en la venta de agroquimicos e incremento de la venta de foliares y productos orgánicos, la gente esta tomando conciencia de la oxidación y su efecto en sus sistemas de producción; ya comenzaron a implementar medidas biologicas, organicas, a fabricar sus propios bioplaguicidas, biofertilizantes, a prepararse para refutar con sustento y sobre todo encuentro agricultores abiertos, accequibles al cambio hacia una verdadera solución eficaz e integral. 
Saludos,

----------

